# Why can't I post pics??????????????



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Every time I try to click the manage attachments it says error on page. Is this my computer? I've done it before.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

mtyoder said:


> Every time I try to click the manage attachments it says error on page. Is this my computer? I've done it before.



Try e-mailing or PM'ing Hankster.....maybe it's just a glitch in the system


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Still can't post pics. It just says error on page. I think it's this computer.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Mtyoder, How many pics are you holding in the "attachment" area? There is a max storage limit in this area... Can't remember what it is but I tried to post some larger pics and it sent back an error stating the pics exceeded the limit. Not sure if this helps but thought I would offer...

Jeff


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I thought that might be the problem, but I can't figure out how to get rid of old pics. I can't get the attachment page to pop up.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Ok, I went to UserCP and at the bottom of the listings on the left is the attachments. I clicked on them, and all that I had posted were there. Are you saying that this page won't even open?? If so then it sounds like you may have to get in touch with the Hankster... I will recommend one other thing though, clear your temp internet files, do you have any other sites that you have any trouble opening any pages?? Just curious.

Jeff


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I deleted some of my attachments, but that didn't help.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Man Mt, I am at a loss. I posted a thread in the Computer Forum here. Hopefully someone or the Hankster will be able to assist you more. Sorry that I couldn't help you any more then I did. 

Jeff


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

This is a test...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I tried it and it seems to work for me. The advice about clearing your cache may help. If you're using Internet Explorer goto the Tools/Internet Options and press the Delete Files button. Then click on the "Delete all offline content" checkbox and press OK. It may also help to resize the Internet Explorer cache to a reasonable value. In IE select Tools/Internet Options then Settings and set the "Amount of disk space to use" to 50 MB. You may want to restart your computer after doing all this. 

Another option is to use a browser/email other than IE. I recommend Mozilla Firefox for browsing and Mozilla Thunderbird for email. Using the Microsoft Internet Explorer browser and Outlook or Outlook Express email programs makes you a prime target for viruses since these are the most often attacked programs on the web. It's nothing against Microsoft, it's just that some strange people have issues with Microsoft and express their displeasure by attacking Microsoft's products and customers.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey MTyoder, Hank has posted that there are no reported problems with posting new pictures. He wanted to know if you get some sort of error # or "statement" that would let him troubleshoot even more. Hopefully we will get this sorted out so you will be able to show off any future "tricked out" beauties...

Jeff


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> Another option is to use a browser/email other than IE. I recommend Mozilla Firefox for browsing and Mozilla Thunderbird for email. Using the Microsoft Internet Explorer browser and Outlook or Outlook Express email programs makes you a prime target for viruses since these are the most often attacked programs on the web. It's nothing against Microsoft, it's just that some strange people have issues with Microsoft and express their displeasure by attacking Microsoft's products and customers.


 yeah, what he said. I'm in the Mozilla camp these days too...

--rick


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Still no luck.I tried deleting temp. int. files. Still says error on page. The error message reads: Object does not support this property or method.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's an error in the remote scripting process. The problem is most likely on your end (client side) because if it was on the server side or in the client side script on the web page then everyone would be having the same problem. There are a number of possible causes. Make sure your browser is configured with Java enabled and scripting enabled. If you recently changed something on your computer, like installing Windows XP Service Pack 2 or a firewall or OpenOffice then the scripting components and settings on your PC may have changed. That's about all I can think of off the top of my head, to backtrack and see if you've installed something on your computer since the last time the upload feature worked.


----------

